# Should I get a heater?!



## Flame1990 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi! I live in Texas where it gets very hot in the summer time ( up to 110 degrees) but its winter time here now and I usually keep the temperature in the house @ about 73 for it to be comfortable for everyone. I was worried about my betta though, I know they thrive in warmer temps but to keep the house at 80 degrees would be uncomfortable..my Betta seems very lively and happy, but I worry that the water temperature is to cold. Should I run out and get a heater for him today? Oh, he lives in a 2 gal bowl btw.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I would get a heater.
I keep my house so warm in the summer that my tanks don't need the heaters then. So, in the warmer months I take the heater out and put it aside. In the winter though, I keep the house around 72 (and even my heat can't keep it to that temp) so the heaters are a must.


----------



## Flame1990 (Jan 4, 2012)

AngelicScars said:


> I would get a heater.
> I keep my house so warm in the summer that my tanks don't need the heaters then. So, in the warmer months I take the heater out and put it aside. In the winter though, I keep the house around 72 (and even my heat can't keep it to that temp) so the heaters are a must.


Thanks! What is the best type of heater to get for a 2 gal tank? The past heaters I have looked at have looked to big to place in a 2 gal tank!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

For a 2 gallon, get a mini heater... this'll keep him warm and happy!! Bettas like between 78-80, maximum (asides during treatments).


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

A lot of people here are raving over the Hagen Elite mini 25w preset heater. They say it is actually adjustable.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

an adjustable mini heater??!! -looks it up- xD
wait...ohh it's Hagen that's why xD I got one of the bigger ones. like...super big... -should sell it-
I also have another one, for a 10-20. I really recommend that brand  never had a problem.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Get a mini heater for a 2 gal.


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, i think you should. I also live on TX and thought I wouldn't need a heater until the temps started dropping one night and Charlie started to get real sluggish and strange acting. Luckily, I had a thermometer in the tank and it was reading in the mid-60s! After I read the need for Bettas to have a temp somewhere between 75-80 degrees F and seeing my local weather report showing dips to 32 degrees F overnight, I went out and bought an Aqueon 10W Mini Heater from PetSmart and now Charlie seems much happier. The temp is still reading like 74-76 degrees F, but turning on the lamp or having the radiator not too far gets it to 76-78 degrees F. In the summer, I do plan on taking it out because it gets burning hot in my house with the poor A/C unit.


----------



## Flame1990 (Jan 4, 2012)

WiggleSwim said:


> Yes, i think you should. I also live on TX and thought I wouldn't need a heater until the temps started dropping one night and Charlie started to get real sluggish and strange acting. Luckily, I had a thermometer in the tank and it was reading in the mid-60s! After I read the need for Bettas to have a temp somewhere between 75-80 degrees F and seeing my local weather report showing dips to 32 degrees F overnight, I went out and bought an Aqueon 10W Mini Heater from PetSmart and now Charlie seems much happier. The temp is still reading like 74-76 degrees F, but turning on the lamp or having the radiator not too far gets it to 76-78 degrees F. In the summer, I do plan on taking it out because it gets burning hot in my house with the poor A/C unit.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752191
Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have a top fin one for my 20G, but its pretty long.

I use the Hagen elite 25 watt's in my 3 gallons Petco pet keepers. They are adjustable but you have to kinda guess what the temp is set at. They don't have the temp on the adjustable dial.

I also have a few random older model heaters I found on ebay - Marineland stealth 25 watt and marineland neptune 25 watt, plus some random one from china. They all work fine but some are too long to fit into the tank so they are diagonal


----------



## Rex and Flower (Jan 3, 2012)

you should get a heater a mini one perhaps.


----------

